# Help! Dehydration!!



## Usagi (Aug 26, 2010)

My husband and I took our Mojo to the vet today... We noticed his gums had a dark purple/red tint to them, as well as his ears were slightly discolored. He had a blood test ran, and his red blood cell count is around 31%... His puppy doctor says that the normal level is around 45%.. She said she doesn't really know why this is going on, she speculates it could be a urinary tract infection. We go back in two days, but she said he was dehydrated pretty badly.

I feel horrible... He always wants water, but i govern how much he drinks because he will quickly over hydrate and vomit. I dont know if it is because of this my baby is sick!!

I am worried sick!! He was given a prescription for Clavomax 62.5mg for the next week. He has taken one dosage so far, and has had some mild diarrhea. 

We are going back in two days to run another blood test and see if his red blood cell count has gone up any. 

Until then, i am on pins and needles... What should I do about his dehydration? I have given him all the water he wants, ice, and some pedialite. Any other suggestions? ANY and ALL will be GREATLY (!!) appreciated!!


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Fiddle used to over hydrate alot, but I didnt want to take the water away, after about a week I think she figured out on her own exactly how much water she needed.

Since then she hasnt over hydrated.

Sorry that i couldnt be anymore help

But let us know how Mojo goes at the vet


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

I would personally never limit water. If he drinks too much and throws up, that's better than the alternative. I would start giving him Pedialyte every 2 hours. Get you the largest baby medicine dropper, fill it 3 times, and do this every 2 hours. I would do this even through the night. I'm not sure why your Vet didn't either give him subcutaneous fluids, or intravenous. Dehydration can become fatal quick. I hope your baby is well very soon. Please make sure to give the Pedialyte through the syringe. Even if he doesn't want it, make him take it. Go slow though, few drops at a time. Don’t force his head backwards, as he can choke on the fluid.

Is he eating okay?


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Oh, and if he starts with diarrhea too, please take him to another Vet. Diarrhea and dehydration together is not good! Sometime in these cases the meds have to be given during a hospital stay intravenously so that everything can be monitored and the situation not become worse. If he were mine, and they told me he was dehydrated, I would have insisted on an overnight Vet stay.


----------



## Usagi (Aug 26, 2010)

Yea he is eating fine. He's eaten probably two and a half bowls of food today... I decided I dont want to limit him on anything he wants right now (pertaining to food and water) He's had several bowls of water, and a few doses of the pedialite. He drank both willingly.. I have a bowl of half water, half pedialite, and a bowl of water and ice out for him beside his food. 

The vet said she believed that he would be alright as long as we kept him hydrated. She said when we go back Friday, if needed she would give him fluids then.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Why did the vet not hospitalize him if he is severely dehydrated? Often times you won't be able to rehydrate them adequately enough. I would get some pedialyte and syringe it as T suggested. Does your dog always drink excessively? My golden retriever did that and we did urine/blood tests and discovered she is unable to concentrate/process her urine properly. She has to have twice daily injections of Desmopressin to help, when she gets her injections she doesn't 'obsess' over water and make herself sick. I also never limit her water as that can be very dangerous. My sisters dog (who was lost for almost 4 weeks and severely dehydrated) is at the vet right now on IV fluids, she will probably be in the hospital for 3-5 days depending on how she does.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Also if his red cell count is low, it means he is anemic, not sure why your vet thought that was a bladder infection, anemia generally has nothing to do with a bladder infection unless it is so severe they are bleeding profusely in their urine. If you notice him getting lethargic at all or vomiting/diarrhea please take him to a vet, emergency if needed, as anemia can KILL them. I lost my Westie to Auto Immune Hemolytic Anemia/Lymphoma 2 years ago, he was fine one day, and dead the next. Anemia is NOT something to mess around with.

Here is a website that has information on anemia:
Anemia in Dogs ~ Pawprints and Purrs, Inc.

I would get a 2nd opinion as there is something 'more' than a bladder infection going on with your dog: If the gums are purple or gray and there is a slow capillary refill, the dog is probably in shock. If they are bright red, she may be fighting a systemic infection or may have been exposed to a toxin.

Read more: What Your Dog’s Gum Color Tells You - For Dummies

ETA: My dad is a vet and I have worked for him for 20 years.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

How long has your puppy been wanting to drink water excessively? 

I had a Corgi that drank a LOT of water all the time! It was because of the way his stomach was positioned that made him feel like he was always thirsty & not filling up.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Also if his red cell count is low, it means he is anemic, not sure why your vet thought that was a bladder infection, anemia generally has nothing to do with a bladder infection unless it is so severe they are bleeding profusely in their urine. If you notice him getting lethargic at all or vomiting/diarrhea please take him to a vet, emergency if needed, as anemia can KILL them. I lost my Westie to Auto Immune Hemolytic Anemia/Lymphoma 2 years ago, he was fine one day, and dead the next. Anemia is NOT something to mess around with.
> 
> Here is a website that has information on anemia:
> Anemia in Dogs ~ Pawprints and Purrs, Inc.
> ...



This is EXCELLENT advice.
Please listen to her!!! I agree something is off, the signs are not typical of a bladder infection.


----------



## Usagi (Aug 26, 2010)

I spoke with a close personal friend who looked at him.. (She is an experienced vet for the past 18 years) She says that the gum discoloration is most likely from him teething.. She showed me signs of bruising where his teeth are coming in, and have been grinding against his gum line. She also said there could be a slight infection there, so to continue the clavomox antibiotic through its full course just to be safe. She also said she highly doubts that he is 'severely dehydrated' but to continue with the pedialite and water intake as he has. 

As far as his want for water, he has been that way ever since we got him as a pup. He will drink himself sick, vomit, then continue to drink. He has had multiple check ups before this, so it may not be any specific reason.. 

We are going to call a different animal hospital when it opens in the morning to have him brought in again. 

I am curious myself as to why the vet didnt opt to keep him overnight.. I didnt really think about it at the time, more because the vet seemed unsure of what was wrong with him.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

they way to check if he is dehydrated is to either pinch the scruff of his neck , it should snap back fast when released not slowly go back or touch his gums if they are sticky or dry he is dehydrated . 

diabetes can also be the cause of excessive water consumption , so maybe get your vet to rule that out as well.


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

How old is he? He could be anemic from worms, I had a great dane who nearly died from a severe hookworm infestation even though he'd been dewormed several times before.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Something isn't adding up here. You have been given excellent advice. Personally, I would seek out another vet. What kind of infection did he think he had/has? Just prescribing clavamox antibiotics sounds like he wanted to just give him 'something' and get you on your way. If he was severely dehydrated he should have been hospitalized and given IV or SC fluids.



Usagi said:


> Yea he is eating fine. He's eaten probably two and a half bowls of food today... I decided I dont want to limit him on anything he wants right now (pertaining to food and water) He's had several bowls of water, and a few doses of the pedialite. He drank both willingly.. I have a bowl of half water, half pedialite, and a bowl of water and ice out for him beside his food.
> 
> The vet said she believed that he would be alright as long as we kept him hydrated. She said when we go back Friday, if needed she would give him fluids then.


He's eating two and half bowls of what??? And how big are the bowls? How big is this puppy? That seems like an excessive amount of food!


----------

